# 2009 Calendar Purchase and Preview



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

MY GOODNESS... what took so long? Oh wait.. I took so long...

Laurie got to me with threats of her Giants beating my Cowboys today. That dirty talk got me posting.

Here are a couple of pages, I will post them all later today and put the link on the left hand side of the Forum Page. I can take orders now, and they will start shipping end of the week.

Here are a couple of pages, Oct. and May. Yall can wait to purchase until they are all posted later, or take the plunge now. HAHA. Its only via paypal.

If someone would like to pay a different way, email me at strikeapose at mac dot com.

IMPORTANT: Each quantity is a different product, so choose how many you want there and shipping is INCLUDED In that price. \

LINK:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/cartplog.php


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Melissa. It looks great, but I never doubted that it would. Can't wait to see the rest and place my order.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yippeeee!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, it looks wonderful! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered one...I'm so excited!!! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I dont care what the rest looks like - I want some!!! I will email you since I do not have a paypal account. 

So - lets see if the Giants can whip those Cowboys~~


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Melissa, your PM box is full...I tried to send you this...

Did you do the design for the calendar yourself? If so do you do digital scrapbooking? Or, what program did you use? Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I did... I bought templates from various scrapbooking places.. and a design that is for an album, but I changed it for this. I had to use stuff that was OK for us to resell. 

Then I just put it all together in photoshop myself. Ill clean my pm box out here in a bit. Sorry.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeee, May & Oct. look amazing Melissa I cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaaay, I bought mine! Thanks Melissa, I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

*yay*

yay just ordered mine! took me awhile to figure out the whole paypall thing! cant wait til it arrives!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Melissa for all your hard work! I can't wait to see the whole calendar, I am sure it's wonderful


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Diana said:


> Thank you Melissa for all your hard work! I can't wait to see the whole calendar, I am sure it's wonderful


Ditto!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just ordered mine too. I can't wait to see the rest. May and October look great. Thanks for all your hard work Melissa.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! Just ordered mine. I can finally take my Countdown to the end of the Bush Presidency calendar down.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: I was so excited to see this thread  Melissa you really out did it! I just looked thru last year's calendar over the holidays showing family and this one is even more creative! Love it and can't wait to see the rest. I use one for the kids for their appts, shows, classes, etc and they are excited too 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray!! October and May look great. I'll be ordering shortly. Thank you Melissa.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

:cheer2::thumb::rockon::dance:

How many emoticons can one use to tell you how awesome you are! Yay! Melissa!! 

The question isn't am I ordering, it's how many do I order?!

Thanks for all your hard work and creativity we appreciate it sooo much. I'm honored Posh was included. Yippee!!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Great job, Melissa. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you for all your hard work !!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Melissa, it looks FANTASTIC, I am on my way to purchase now (not like I have far to go)!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought mine! :whoo: Thank you, Melissa!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hurray, order placed and looking forward to seeing the whole thing and maybe in time for Christmas!!!!!!


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Melissa :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Order placed and confirmation printed! That was the last thing on my Christmas shopping list.

Thank you, Melissa!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I placed my order as soon as the link was up. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Order placed and confirmation printed! That was the last thing on my Christmas shopping list.
> 
> Thank you, Melissa!


You are just way too organized, girl! I am soooooooo behind! lol

I'm off to place my order! Great job, Melissa. You rock!! :whoo:


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you, Melissa. I've ordered mine.

Cheers,
PJ Taylor


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> You are just way too organized, girl! I am soooooooo behind! lol
> 
> I'm off to place my order! Great job, Melissa. You rock!! :whoo:


Marj, I come from a huge family and between my family and my husband's we have a birthday or anniversary every couple of days in December. If we don't plan ahead, it is _beyond _hectic. Every year I've gotten a little better at doing my organizing ahead of time, but this year I was able to get most of my shopping/planning done before November was completed. I was literally waiting on this calendar to complete my shopping.  (I just lucked out that Melissa didn't post this until I bought my neice's birthday gift as well as another neice & nephew's Christmas gifts this morning. Ha ha!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., placed my order too.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm in!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I used to be organized, Kimberly. I think when the kids were much younger, I just HAD to be or go nuts. lol


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cowboys won and Melissa rocks! :cheer2:

My calendar is ordered! I'm so excited.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Nice job Melissa! :clap2:

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the layout! Smashing!  I'll be ordering mine after my coffee kicks in and I wake up enough to dig out my credit card...if it hasn't burned a hole in my purse and fallen out from holiday shopping. ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Another great calendar, Thank so much Melissa.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Calender preview looks handsome! Cannot wait to see the rest of it!

Ryan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill post the rest tonight... hopefully not too late, Im just playing major catch up right now.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I just ordered mine. Can't wait to get it!! Thanks so much, Melissa!!! It is such a special calendar. I know you spent a lot of time on it.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Melissa rocks! Well, how could she go wrong with such great faces to work with!!! Precious furkids, all.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG I need to order that now! The preview looks awesome Melissa!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Preview looks great! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

The preview pages look amazing and I can't wait to see the rest of the calendar. 
Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa...I just ordered mine! You are the best....


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*question...*

Any chance we may receive these before Christmas? I ordered the other day... I hope this isn't a crazy question!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

All the pages are now posted in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great job Melissa!:clap2:

It is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OH I love it!!! I am loving trying to name each of the dogs. The adorable polar bear snuck in there too. I do have to ask who took that picture of Dasher and HOW COME I DONT HAVE A COPY!!!! I am guessing that was at one of the Northern California playdates??? That photo captures his personality better than I ever can with the camera.

Thanks for your hard work Melissa especially during your busy time of year work wise as well as family and holiday. 

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's beautiful! I'll have to get an order placed.

Thanks Melissa!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda, Im pretty sure Sally sent it in, Ill forward it to you. To be honest, I have no clue who a lot of the dogs are. Some were chosen because it was a high res photo, some because they were black and maybe I had too many white dogs on a page.. I hope the same dog isnt on every page... its tough choosing. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, the whole calendar looks amazing! I can't wait to get my copy and to give copies to my family and friends!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:whoo: I just placed my order! Melissa, beautiful job! I am so thankful that you decided to do another calendar this year. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice job, Melissa! I sure don't envy your position of needing to examine every photo and then pick out the ones that end up in the calendar. You never cease to impress though! Thank you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job Melissa! Thanks for all the work!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a beautiful Calendar Melissa. I can't wait!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> OH I love it!!! I am loving trying to name each of the dogs. The adorable polar bear snuck in there too. I do have to ask who took that picture of Dasher and HOW COME I DONT HAVE A COPY!!!! I am guessing that was at one of the Northern California playdates??? That photo captures his personality better than I ever can with the camera.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work Melissa especially during your busy time of year work wise as well as family and holiday.
> 
> Amanda


Yes Amanda I took that picture of Dasher. Melissa is right.
It is from the playdate at Catherine's. I thought I had sent it to you already :redface: Sorry :redface:
I will resend it to you
Thanks Melissa another great calendar!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa, it's FANTASTIC. I have placed my order. Thank you so much for doing this again after all the grief you endured last year.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Melissa - thank you so much for doing this. You sure have an eye for composition - colors, moods, all come together perfectly on each month. AWESOME. It is fun to see some havs I recognize, some I don't. THANK YOU! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW FAbulous job Melissa! Very classy!!!!

I want to know, who's cutie is the soaking wet cream guy on the left side of the page???? That is just too cute!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Laurie, that IS a funny pic. Im not sure who it is, Ill have to look. Like I said.. 700 freaking pics.  Im going to send out an email today to everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Hun - you have done enough - I wasnt looking to you to answer my question. I figured whoever the Mommy is would fess up.
Go put your feet up - and stuff those envelopes!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the wet dog photo too! Well I love all of them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We should go through all the photos and try to match names to them. I see quite a few that I know, but there are several that I can't name and the wet dog is one of them.

Sally (mintchip) also took that photo of Mousse in the tote bag at Catherine's play date. Looks like she was keeping the camera busy that day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We need people to "claim" their dogs. If your dog is in the calendar, which one is he/she? This time around there are more that I don't recognize.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> We should go through all the photos and try to match names to them. I see quite a few that I know, but there are several that I can't name and the wet dog is one of them.
> 
> Sally (mintchip) also took that photo of Mousse in the tote bag at Catherine's play date. Looks like she was keeping the camera busy that day!


I think Sally is going to get an invite to every playdate! She did a great job capturing Dasher's personality in that photo  I loved it! And thanks Melissa and Sally for sending me photos!

Okay if it isn't obvious, I am owned by the giraffes and Dashie in the messy happy pic with the red hair clip falling out.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great work Melissa! BTW I love Stogie's new look!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lexi is on the page above the wet dogs, in the lower right corner - with her tongue out - as usual!!! And on the winter page in the green sweater, covered in snow!!!! I love this calendar. 

So who else has their pups on the calendar??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are the ones I think I know:
Page1 Doc,Lexi,Sierra,Beamer and Cash
Page2???
Page3???
Page4 Dusty,Cicero,Jasper with ball
Page5 Heather's dog(Cache havs),Baba and Desi,Lexi
Page6 Sammy,Quincy
Page7 Baba?,Mousse
Page8 Kubrick,LOWER LEFT Scout
Page9 Sammy and Ricky,Dasher,Paige's boys
Page10 Oliver,Desi,Goldie and Stogie
Page11 ???
Page12 Posh,Sierra,Sam and Delilah,Dash and Dora

okay--how did I do? I have a few guesses on some of the others--but I'm not sure.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

What a fabulous job you have done on this calendar Melissa!!
I was overjoyed to see Cosmo included with all the other beauties. (He is the soaking wet one someone asked about). He is also shown dry and groomed in the black velvet background, and also with the flowers.
Have purchased calendars for each of the breeders and my dog sitter to enjoy all our wonderful Havs.
Many thanks again Melissa for taking the time to bring us all so much joy.
Anna.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, you named all the ones I could except for the one on page 5 and Molly on page 3. Now adding in the ones of Cosmo that Anna told us about to your list:

Page1 Doc, Lexi, Sierra, Beamer and Cash
Page2 Cosmo
Page3 Molly
Page4 Dusty, Cicero, Jasper with ball
Page5 Heather's dog (Cache havs), Baba and Desi, Lexi, *flying pups taken at a No Cal play date by Baba and Desi's mom... I don't think they're forum Havs*
Page6 Sammy, Quincy, Cosmo
Page7 Baba?, Mousse
Page8 Kubrick, LOWER LEFT Scout
Page9 Sammy and Ricky, Dasher, Paige's boys
Page10 Oliver, Desi, Goldie and Stogie
Page11 Cosmo
Page12 Posh, Sierra, Sam and Delilah, Dash and Dora


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How about the cover Melissa, will is be the same as last years or is it going to be a surprise?


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

I too add my thanks, Melissa, what a wonderful calendar. My little guy, Pippin, is the black and white one on the pink page top right. 
Penny


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Who is on page 8 (with Kubrick and Scout), top right corner rectangle, but on the left (b&w dog with the white chest)??? I am in LOVE! 

Carolina, Scout is honored to share a page with Kubrick!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, Kubrick feels the same exact way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought the wet dog was Dusty...no? is it Obi?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, Anna already said that the wet dog is Cosmo.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Julie, you named all the ones I could except for the one on page 5 and Molly on page 3. Now adding in the ones of Cosmo that Anna told us about to your list:
> 
> Page1 Doc, Lexi, Sierra, Beamer and Cash
> Page2 Cosmo
> ...


I love the new calendar!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Sally!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ooops missed that. I guess I have never seen pictures of Cosmo.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Super calendar pics! Thank you! I just ordered two...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You did a great job Melissa, but you had great subjects to work with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think page 2 is one of Kimberly's litters--Salsa?


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

My Elliot made page 11! If that is November, it is also his birthday month! He is the guy with the piece of grass in his mouth...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

page 7 is Desi not Baba
Baba is the black and white next to Oliver


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

If I didn't know better - I would have sworn I submitted photos of Harvey! The calendar is awesome! I ordered two - one for me and one for "Grandma"! Thank you for all your hard work. It is hard to find a Havanese calendar and they are so wonderful, we need to share them!


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, it's beautiful!!! Simply BEAUTIFUL!!! I asked hubby if we could order one, and hang it in the treatment center on the wall. It will remind me of the family away from family and give us all smiles and joy to see all the beautiful and handsome havs!! Great job Melissa!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Melissa I am speechless it is so beautiful I cant wait to order a few. I am so honored that Mollie made the cut. My baby is on page 3.
Page1 Doc, Lexi, Sierra, Beamer and Cash
Page2 Cosmo
Page3 Molly
Page4 Dusty, Cicero, Jasper with ball
Page5 Heather's dog (Cache havs), Baba and Desi, Lexi, *flying pups taken at a No Cal play date by Baba and Desi's mom... I don't think they're forum Havs*
Page6 Sammy, Quincy, Cosmo
Page7 Baba?, Mousse
Page8 Kubrick, LOWER LEFT Scout
Page9 Sammy and Ricky, Dasher, Paige's boys
Page10 Oliver, Desi, Goldie and Stogie
Page11 Cosmo
Page12 Posh, Sierra, Sam and Delilah, Dash and Dora[/QUOTE]


----------



## cpbittner (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great Job*

Wow, great job, We'll order one this week. In looking at the pictures I didn't realize my Ricco's curly locks were so uncommon, 'lucky' me, such a joy to brush!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Melissa, I am so very impressed! You chose such amazing shots of our Havs and I couldn't even begin to imagine the challenge that must have been. They are all beautiful. I recognize many of them and just had to order another one for my mom. She's a huge fun of my Havs so she'll be pleased as punch. :biggrin1:

I love the page layouts. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! I can't wait to place the calendar on my wall! :whoo: Thank you so much for your hard and beautiful work, Melissa!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hubby PROMISED to buy me this for Christmas so he has been given the thread and lots of reminders. I hope there will be one left for me on Christmas Day if he fails in this. Come on--start cheering for this guy--I know he can do it.


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, I love it, Melissa. Such a wide variety of Havs: playing, posing, too sweet pups, and just bucketloads of cuteness! So well done! And thank you for including my Baba and Desi. I'm so glad my flying pup shot made it in! As Sally said they are forum Havs taken at a Hav playdate here in Alta Vista park in SF.

Can't wait to receive mine! They make great gifts.

Patti, mom to the two clowns you see below:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: We are filling in all the pups! :whoo: 

What a pretty calendar...seriously...it's very very nice. I love it!:clap2:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

omg it looks wonderful!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

January (Page 1) 
Doc (top left), Lexi (blue sweater), Sierra (cream colored), Beamer (top right), and Cash (bottom right)

February (Page 2)
_______, _______, and Cosmo (bottom right)

March (Page 3)
Molly (which one?), _______, and _______

April (Page 4)
Dusty (left), Cicero (top right), ______ (puppy), and Jasper (ball/bottom right)

June (Page 5)
BG (top left), Desi & Baba (top right), Capri, Tank & Abby (trio bottom left), Lexi (bottom right)

July (Page 6)
Cosmo (wet dog), Sammy (in pool), _______ (lifeguard), Quincy (the fishing dog)

August (Page 7)
______ (top left), Roxie (top right), Desi (bottom left), Mousse (bottom center), ______ (bottom right)

September (Page 8)
Kubrick (top left), ______ & ______ (top right), _______ & _______(bottom left), Scout (bottom right)

November (Page 9)
_______ (in the pot), Dasher (top right), Sammy and Ricky (bottom left), Paige's boys (bottom right)

December (Page 10)
Oliver (left), Baba (top right), Stogie & Goldie

May (Page 11)
_______ (top left), Elliot (top right w/grass), Cicero? (bottom left), _______ (running/bottom right)

October (Page 12)
Posh (top left), _____ (top center), Sierra (top right), Sam & Delilah (bottom left), Dasher & Dora (costumes/bottom right)

Can anyone fill in the blanks or confirm any where I put question marks?
Sally, I don't recognize the face on February's page. It isn't Salsa.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly the wet dog standing up at the fountain is Cosmo. I'm not sure who's dog is the lifeguard.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay, thanks! I'll go correct it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly the bouncing trio of puppies are Kristine (and Joy's) Colinahavanese first litter
I wonder if the puppy is one of Elaine's?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Also---Cosmo is the dog on page2 laying with a black velvet-like background--it would be lower right hand corner

Cosmo may also be the dog with the impatients in the background in full coat and a top knot....in one of the summer months(missed the page) oops--page11 (not positive,but looks like the same hav to me)


----------



## Molly & Me (Aug 4, 2008)

*Absolutely Lovely*

What a beautiful arrangement. I wish I had submitted Molly's Impatiens photo (it's my favorite) - maybe next year. I'm going to order one for my daughter and one for me and maybe two for my 2 sons! They'll love them. Nice work and devotion!! Thanks for your hard work.
Judith


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> January (Page 1)
> Doc (top left), Lexi (blue sweater), Sierra (cream colored), Beamer (top right), and Cash (bottom right)
> 
> February (Page 2)
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, thank you. I fixed Cosmo on February. 
Sorry to Cosmo's human! Apparently, I don't know who Cosmo is.

Sally, I bet you are right. I misread Patti's comment and thought she said they are NOT forum Havs. If it is them, it would be Capri, Tank and Abby, I believe. Kristine would know best. I can't tell Capri & Tank apart in that photo so it could be the two of them in opposite order.  I edited it up above.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh you guys are good! Is the March little cream pup one of Colina's that I met in SF?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sure looks possible, Amanda. We need to get Kristine over here to identify her dogs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think they are Capri,Tank and Dash???? (not Abbey)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mintchip said:


> I think they are Capri,Tank and Dash???? (not Abbey)


A different Dash, you didn't just make mine a cream, right? :biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I just ordered mine!!:whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> A different Dash, you didn't just make mine a cream, right? :biggrin1:


Yes Amanda! :biggrin1:
I think his new owners are calling him Dash.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, Mollie (spelled with an ie, not y - my mistake) is on the right hand side of page 3.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, Julie you are right Cosmo is on page 11 top left with the impatients. 
Thanks to Kimberly I'm learning the names of all the other beautiful dogs and who they make smile every day!!!
Huge thanks once again to Melissa for a super, super calendar and for an amazing forum.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Were the three cream puppies on the page below from a breeder in another country???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, only if you are one of those people that think San Francisco is another country. LOL! They are from Colina Havanese.

Sally, really?! I thought that was Tank & Capri's mom, not littermate. The coat doesn't look right for a puppy, but the photo is pretty small. I'll drop Kristine a note after I get some other things done.


----------



## havalilly (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks cute, I prefer less "posey" pictures, but it looks great


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Kathy, only if you are one of those people that think San Francisco is another country. LOL! They are from Colina Havanese.
> 
> Sally, really?! I thought that was Tank & Capri's mom, not littermate. The coat doesn't look right for a puppy, but the photo is pretty small. I'll drop Kristine a note after I get some other things done.


I just saw the original photo Kimberly you are correct. 
Dash is the 3rd puppy in the litter but I don't think he was there that day


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SF another countryound:ound:
:focus: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/2654385513/


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> January (Page 1)
> Doc (top left), Lexi (blue sweater), Sierra (cream colored), Beamer (top right), and Cash (bottom right)
> 
> February (Page 2)
> ...


That is Patricia's Joy, Joy is also a Dutch Hav  Running on the beach 

I am really proud that Sierra made it onto the Calendar twice!! Out of so many pictures!
She sure is in heaven to be on there with her american hav'friends!! So am I!!!

I am sooooooo looking forward to have the havaneseforum.com calendar hanging next to the dutch one!! *grins* 
Now that this one is up and posted, I can share mine with yours!
It's really kinda funny that I chose exactly those 3 pics (Sierra and Joy) also for the dutch hav forum calendar!!

You've done an amazing job Melissa!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

ordered mine!!! Great job, Melissa!
Happy Holidays, folks!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

The dogs are beautiful...ordering mine soon....


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by Havtahava 
January (Page 1) 
Doc (top left), Lexi (blue sweater), Sierra (cream colored), Beamer (top right), and Cash (bottom right)

February (Page 2)
_______, _______, and Cosmo (bottom right)

March (Page 3)
Molly (which one?), _______, and _______

April (Page 4)
Dusty (left), Cicero (top right), ______ (puppy), and Jasper (ball/bottom right)

June (Page 5)
BG (top left), Desi & Baba (top right), Capri, Tank & Abby (trio bottom left), Lexi (bottom right)

July (Page 6)
Cosmo (wet dog), Sammy (in pool), _______ (lifeguard), Quincy (the fishing dog)

August (Page 7)
______ (top left), Roxie (top right), Desi (bottom left), Mousse (bottom center), ______ (bottom right)

September (Page 8)
Kubrick (top left), ______ & ______ (top right), _______ & _______(bottom left), Scout (bottom right)

November (Page 9)
_______ (in the pot), Dasher (top right), Sammy and Ricky (bottom left), Paige's boys (bottom right)

December (Page 10)
Oliver (left), Baba (top right), Stogie & Goldie

May (Page 11)
Cosmo(top left), Elliot (top right w/grass), Cicero? (bottom left), Joy(running/bottom right)

October (Page 12)
Posh (top left), _____ (top center), Sierra (top right), Sam & Delilah (bottom left), Dasher & Dora (costumes/bottom right)

Can anyone fill in the blanks or confirm any where I put question marks?
Sally, I don't recognize the face on February's page. It isn't Salsa.

Only a few more names to be filled!! Can't wait to receive my copies!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered a calendar, but never got a conformation (except from Paypal)...this was about a week ago...will I get a notice my order was received or that it shipped?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am SOOOOOOOOO surprised that nobody here has recognized Gucci-girl. LOL tsk tsk...are my pics that different on the Canon 5D?? :biggrin1:

Her daddy is SOOOO freaking proud I am almost embarrassed to take him anywhere because he'll brag to ANYONE that will LISTEN! hahaha. Its actually quite endearing.. he was telling the cashier at Walmart about it. ound: (and everyone else we've seen in the last few days!)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO surprised that nobody here has recognized Gucci-girl. LOL tsk tsk...are my pics that different on the Canon 5D?? :biggrin1:
> 
> Her daddy is SOOOO freaking proud I am almost embarrassed to take him anywhere because he'll brag to ANYONE that will LISTEN! hahaha. Its actually quite endearing.. he was telling the cashier at Walmart about it. ound: (and everyone else we've seen in the last few days!)


Is Gucci in the pot on the stove???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara your DH is too funny, he has every right to brag.

I believe Gucci is on page 3.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was pretty sure that was Gucci on page 3 laying in the grass....but I wasn't absolutely positive,so I didn't say---but uh-uh-Kara--that was my guess!:wink:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, new to this forum and a bit overwhelmed with how all works. I want a 2009 calender. Can someone enlighten me how I go about ordering one. I am a new Hav puppy owner and I absolutely adore this breed !!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

On the front page of the forum--there is a box there--click on it and you will be directed to how to order a calendar through paypal....or---the very first page on this thread.:hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is lovely to see so many familiar furfaces. The furmoms and dads did a great job at the pictures. Thanks, Melissa for the lovely calendar! I look forward to getting mine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone goten the calendar in the mail yet?? 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not yet.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Melissa, thank you so much for once again pulling threw for us and putting together a beautiful calendar! I can not imagine how much time and work must go into it.

I can identify the final Hav on page 12...it's Barki-Bark!!

Melissa, I know that everyone is happy to see THEIR baby on the calendar, but you will never know the tremendous joy you have brought to Cowboy John by choosing his precious Barki's picture for October. 
Since he lost his wife of 50 years, last year, things have been a struggle for him, but Barki has brought a ray of light to him. Now he has his very own "calendar girl" and he could not be more proud! I have printed out a picture of the page and he carries it with him everywhere, showing everyone. Finding Barki was a meant to be moment, and you choosing her picture was nothing short of a miracle. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, thank you for sharing that. I love how you pass on what is going on with Cowboy John. I'm so touched by his connection with Barki-Bark! I got teary reading about his joy at having her on the calendar. That pair is the most wonderful match!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Beverly, thank you for sharing that. I love how you pass on what is going on with Cowboy John. I'm so touched by his connection with Barki-Bark! I got teary reading about his joy at having her on the calendar. That pair is the most wonderful match!


Kimberly I was feeling the same way reading Beverly's post. I didnt think the calendar could be any more special than it already was but Cowboy John & Barki-Bark just made it even more special.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that Barki Bark was included in the calendar!! I so remember your stories, Beverly, of Cowboy John, and the love of your pup, and his sadness, and then joy in getting Barki Bark. I hope you ordered a calendar for him!! 
LAURIE


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Barky-Bark and Cowboy John! I swear, I feel like I know them personally through your colorful tales, Bev.. 

Yes, Gucci is on pg 3.  Sorry it took me so long to get back here, man...its been busy around this house.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, Beverly, your story brougt tears to my eyes. I'll bet Cowboy John doesn't even know how many forum people adore him and Barki just through your stories. I can just see him being thrilled to see his calendar girl. 

You did buy him a calendar, didn't you????


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

I also shed a few tears!! This calendar brings joy to so many.
Thank you again Melissa!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words about Cowboy John and Barki! They are both so special and make the absolute perfect pair.

When I first saw she was going to be on the calendar I (picked myself up off the floor) double checked the original just to be CERTAIN it was my picture of Barki, then I wasn't going to tell John until the calendars actually came out, just in case there was a problem....almost like it was too good to be true, ,and if something happened, I didn't want to disappoint him. Of course I couldn't keep the secret. First thing the next morning I was on the phone :whoo:

Just yesterday, on Christmas, Cooper and I took a roast in the crock pot up to him and Barki...well Barki had to have a chicken breast of course, not roast, and Cowboy John made a comment to me about Barki. He said, " There haven't been a lot of times in my life when I was convinced of fate, but that day when Barki and my path's crossed...Someone of a Higher Power was helping both of us out that day." and HE had tears in his eyes when he was saying this. 

I realize I've taken this wayyyy off topic and I've told this in another thread, but in the spirit of the season and miracles, I'm going to re-cap just a few of the "co-incidences" that fell in place so that Barki-Bark and Cowboy John could end up together.

It started the previous year at The National in Denver. I had heard of Janet from Janizona's and knew what a great reputation she had as a breeder. I have always loved AZ, Cowboy John used to live there, and we travel there every year for a huge trapshoot, so for some reason this extremely shy woman (me) walked over and introduced myself to Janet. I know she doesn't remember, but that introduction gave me a little bit of a push later in contacting her.
This Feb. we were in AZ at the trapshoot. We had been there for 2 weeks. The entire time I was unable to get internet access for some reason. We were staying at the gun club and on a Reservation so not exactly in the middle of town.
On the last evening, with one day to go before we were headed home, I finally got online. On a whim, I checked Janet's website for any available adults and sure enough, there was one, Barki. I got on my cell and tried the number, sure enough, Janet answered. Just that afternoon she had taken the time to list Barki on her site. I talked to her for quite some time about John and his situation, about Barki and Hav's and then the big question....any chance we could come and meet her in the next 24 hours? Now just because we were in the same state, it didn't turn out we were as close as I had thought, it was about a 3 hour drive, each way, but yes! poor Janet was home sick and we could come and meet Barki.
This whole time John was still going back and forth over whether or not he really wanted a dog. I kept telling him that we should just meet her and go from there. He agreed.
It wasn't exactly love at first sight :suspicious: Barki wasn't quite sure what to make out of Cowboy John's Cowboy hat, and Cowboy John thought Barki was a little on the skinny side, but bless her heart, Janet gave the OK and off we went. Barki immediately crawled in the back of the Durango and fell asleep.

By the time we hit Nebraska, the 2 were inseparable and it is uncanny the similarities they have. They're both stubborn, spoiled, have very selective hearing, but the biggest thing? They both HATE being groomed! ound:

So yes, I have ordered a few calendars for John and I might just send one to Janet because I'm sure she can use another Havanese item hanging around the house!

Thank you again for your kind words! :focus:
Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Somehow my husband "forgot" to buy me a calendar for Christmas. So tonight I ordered my own. Melissa, thanks for the great work. And for those who have added a story, I am grateful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad to see a picture of Cowboy John and Barki Bark. They are an odd couple, a cowboy and a pretty Hav; what a sweet story. I've wondered about their story, and it is nice to hear a bit of it.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait to get my Calendar....it will go where I can see these beautiful dogs when I get up .....and have my cup of tea, I never thought my hubby would take to Lizzy like he has...he even takes her for walk which she loves.....Helene


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Barki Bark and Cowboy John...what a great pair. A perfect example that hav's are NOT girlie dogs!

Beverly, you tell a wonderful story!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the have's are a good strong dog....Lizzy loves to play and run with the big boys at least she thinks so.....Helene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Calendar status*

hey guys - just an FYI. I talked to Melissa today, she is in Hawaii - yea, I know - poor girl!! The new printer she was working with is a little slow, but hopes to have all the calendars there when she returns on the 6th to start sending them out. So we all need to sit tight, just a little longer to see all those beautiful pups!!!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hawaii huh... lucky gal...can't wait until she return to start mailing those calendars.....Helene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Laurie! My sympathies to poor, poor Melissa. Imagine,..... no snow for Christmas. Tut tut. I know i'd be miserable out there in Hawaii at a time like this....

WHEN IT'S BEEN *%^@#[email protected] -20 F* here the past week !!!!!!!

But yes. We'll wait patiently. :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Beverly,
That was SOME story and you are too funny! 
I love the Cowboy John and Barki story.

As for the calendar, I'm waiting patiently.

I keep mine on my fridg where I see it all the time.

Everyone comments on it when they come into the kitchen, telling me which dogs look like ours, which pics they like etc.

It is something to look forward to in these cold dark January days.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

yay! im so excited about my calendar!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi did any one get there calendar yet?


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, I have not received mine yet and waiting can't wait....Lizzy's Mom helene


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: Any calendar news? Patiently waiting, just wondering.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Melissa's mailbox is full of PM's , so.......it's Jan 10th and I ordered/paid for 4 calendars on Dec 23rd. . . . hoping it will be soon !


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Amy...Iam also waiting I order one and can't wait to see all these beauties....Helene


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Im waiting too. Did anyone get theirs?


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I go to the mailbox just to see if the Calendar is there ....forget the bill....Helene


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't received mine either. I can't wait.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if they've gone out yet since there was talk about Melissa being away and hoping we'd hear something by the 6th(?). I'm looking forward to seeing mine too.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The calendars are going out next week. There was a problem that had to be fixed with the months, and it was my fault. 

Its going to include January 2010 also, and it will be the same page as Jan 09 since those dogs got jipped. Dont forget if you have last years calendar, it goes all the way to March. 

If I do this next year, it will be in January. Its impossible for me to get it all done before the holidays. 

If anyone needs a refund, let me know.  Ill be around the next couple of days before I head to Yellowstone.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool, I'm glad the January pups get a double chance...no problem...things happen...
Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Can you pm your address to order a calendar through snail mail?

Thanks-


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Melissa. 
I sure wasn't worried, especially since I have no intention of taking down my 2008 calendar just yet........my Sedona is on the February 09 page!!  I'll just put the two next to each other. The more Havs to look at, the better.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No worries, Melissa! I am still thoroughly enjoying the last calendar. :biggrin1: I can only imagine what the holiday rush is like for you. Unless you think you could work on the calendar in Oct., then there's no point in trying to get everything done all at once. I'm grateful for all the work you do for us.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, Beamer is happy he will be on back to back now.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa, for the update. OMG, I threw out my old Hav calendars, not realizing they went until March!

***Melissa, I would be more than happy to help you out next year with the mailing. You could send me the calendars in bulk for the Western half of the country, postage, envelopes, etc. and I'd be more than happy to do the actual mailing for you. Keep me in mind!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a generous offer, Amy.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah cant wait to get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

looking in my mailbox every day. . . .


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I too am looking in my mail box every day can't wait ...Can't wait to show my friends all these beauties....Helene


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, me too!
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw a Havanese calendar today at the petstore! I was shocked, really.I'm sure its online somewhere, but NOWHERE near as nice as Melissa's.

I always make calendars every year, so I've never bought one til' the forums. lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, did you catch the publisher's name? I wonder if it was BrownTrout.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw a Browntrout one this year at a calendar store


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Really looking forward to finding the calendar in my mailbox!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

still looking . . . . .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have they been mailed out yet? Anyone know? Lina? Kimberly? (you guys always seem to have the insider 411.. lol)

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, if you want a faster answer, hit the "report post" button (looks like a yellow diamond with an exclamation point) and wait for Melissa or Dawna to respond. I haven't talked to either in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think this is the calendar that some have mentioned -- from Browntrout. This is the back of the calendar. The front is a picture of the dog in the second picture of the first row down..standing on the rocks. I think I see a Beamer look-alike.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes that is the one I saw. (The Forum one is better!!!!!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YES! That is the one I saw. Brown Trout? The probably do all breeds, I'd guess.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the brown trout calendar. I received it as a Xmas gift from DH. He bought it at the Boston show. He didn't realize it was different from the forum one. It's really nice. I am so looking forward to the forum one too. It will be nice to know the dogs.

January's brown trout picture kind of reminds me of Izzy. I wish they had more information on the dogs in the pictures.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, any one have a clue when this is coming???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a clue!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, Melissa , how about an update on the status of the calendar mailing? It has been several weeks since you posted that they were finally going out. I feel like all of us patiently waiting here deserve an update. It's almost Feb and I ordered 4 of them 6 wks ago . Thank you.

(Of course, having posted this, they will show up today, right? ound


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Melissa started a new thread - calendar update. According to that thread, those who haven't received their calendar yet should be getting them this week. She claims to have mailed them on Monday. I'm guessing those people that are in the "click" and were lucky enough to have their dogs picture in the calendar one, two or three times, received their calendars first.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> Melissa started a new thread - calendar update. According to that thread, those who haven't received their calendar yet should be getting them this week. She claims to have mailed them on Monday. I'm guessing those people that are in the "click" and were lucky enough to have their dogs picture in the calendar one, two or three times, received their calendars first.


Your kidding right? You think there is a "click"? I have to think you are kidding....she "claims" to have mailed them....come on..tell me you are kidding about that too. I'm sure Melissa has put in more hours than we can imagine on this project and it's for a good cause. I could get mine in June and it wouldn't matter to me......


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> Melissa started a new thread - calendar update. According to that thread, those who haven't received their calendar yet should be getting them this week. She claims to have mailed them on Monday. I'm guessing those people that are in the "click" and were lucky enough to have their dogs picture in the calendar one, two or three times, received their calendars first.


You're right, and I'm the Havanese Homecoming Queen. :biggrin1: You all voted for me right?!

I'm thinking about changing my forum name from Posh's Mom to Your High Ass.

All jokes aside, it is hard to patient for things, but good things come to those who wait and I as a photographer with my own business and access to great printing companies and layout programs would in no way volunteer my time and energy for a project this big.

So let's all just have a little less sour grapes and a little more faith.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Back up Amy, I want to be Forum Queen :fencing:

Melissa did post their was an issue at the printers and offered a refund to ANYONE who wanted one. I will happily wait for mine thank you.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

No, I really wasn't kidding. I do believe I am entitled to an opinion.
And before people start putting words in my mouth, I never said Melissa's hard work wasn't appreciated. I am sure she spent many many hours on this project and yes, the money is for a good cause. I ordered a Havanese calendar because they are hard to find and because I will be able to recognize most of the dogs from the forum. It's a bonus that the profits will go to a good cause.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Stacy I think you need to re-read what you wrote, you are allowed to have an opinion but when it can be hurtful to others they are going to have an opinion also. People who's dogs are in this calendar may not find what you said very nice. Heck my boys are not in the calendar and I didn't find it to be very nice myself.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do have a pic of my pups in the calendar although I must not be part of the click! I am still waiting patiently too  I know we all just get excited about getting our calendars but try to remember this is a person who works hard on the calendars, and keeps the forum for us. DH said to me the other day "what would you do if there was no forum?" I shudder to think about it!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I called these people lucky. If you take that as hurtful ....well...I guess you misunderstood.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, OK Amy and Leeann - Then can I be Forum Princess???????? ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I must be missing something...the only update I see is from last years calendar thread. ....or is it just too early for me?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of my pups is in it, and I am waiting. I think they just got mailed when they got mailed - in no special order. 


Melissa if you see this, I agree that "if" you do this, next year you just give an estimated delivery date ATER the holidays as you do have an obligation to get your clients stuff out first!! That is I "assume" you have to make a living hehe


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Nominations for the Forum B*tch ????? I accept !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, if Forum Queen and Princess are already taken, I'll be the Court Jester or Village Idiot...OK?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Beverly - I think you are right - that was last years calender post.

I just wanted to add that I know it is hard to wait for these, as we love them so much, and we get the little tease from Melissa before she sends the finals to the printers. But Melissa wants nothing more than to get these out - but life gets in the way sometimes - and I know that only too well myself. Last years calendar takes us through February, and I am sure we will get our new ones before then.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I always thought I was the forum princess?? lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think all the dogs are only pictured once in the calendar....I find Stacy's post "not nice" at best,though she certainly has a right to her opinions. 

If there is a "click" around here--then Da_n it! I want to be IN IT! :biggrin1:

I think Melissa has been traveling and I'm sure some things have come up in life just like it does in ours,you know? You just need to be patient,it is worth the wait. I can assure you Melissa hasn't forgot about the forum or the calendars or anything else. Life just side tracks you sometimes. Please be nice.....you get more with honey and kisses then sh.t and vinegar you know?eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I always thought I was the forum princess?? lol


You have my vote!:thumb:

Marj though-----the Forum Goddess!:kiss:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"Click" = clique?

Stacy, I think you are reading a topic regarding the *2008* calendar. I haven't seen any notices posted anywhere that the 2009 calendars have been mailed yet.

So, is the new conclusion that anyone who got a calendar in 2008 is part of the clique?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Ryan - I am inclinded to agree with you when I see your pic with that red boa!! You look MAAAVELOUS DAAALING!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:

Ryan---do you accept this nomination? Will you wear your red boa in confidence and represent the forum with dignity and respect? ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> DH said to me the other day "what would you do if there was no forum?" I shudder to think about it!


OMG!!!! I can't even shudder to think...I would become an alcoholic for sure.

I just want to say that last year...I was a little anxious waiting for my calendar. But then it came and it was great and well worth the wait. So this year I am just waiting calmly.

Oh and by the way...you guys can be Forum Queen and Princess' and we know Melissa is the Forum Goddess-- So I would like to nominate myself as The Forum's Best Bitch.

edited to add...all these funny title's were already taken...that's what you get for quoting before you go ahead and read.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hhahahaahahha.. ok, I guess I set myself up for that one..... lol

Ryan


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> "Click" = clique?
> 
> Stacy, I think you are reading a topic regarding the *2008* calendar. I haven't seen any notices posted anywhere that the 2009 calendars have been mailed yet.
> 
> So, is the new conclusion that anyone who got a calendar in 2008 is part of the clique?


If only I knew how to spell it....maybe I could be part of it !!! Calendar or no calendar....this forum has it's "clicks".....ooopppsss....I mean cliques.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> You have my vote!:thumb:
> 
> Marj though-----the Forum Goddess!:kiss:


You're a sweetheart, Julie. Thank you! :hug:

Stacy, your sarcasm about being nominated "queen b**ch" is, in my humble opinion, uncalled for. No one is part of a "clique" here. There are members that post regularly, some even meet on a regular basis. There are members who know other members intimately, because they have become close friends, online and/or off. So what? It happens in any forum or online community. The way you used the word, leaves a sour taste in my mouth and in others' who read your post. Close group of friends, sure. Cliques, I don't think so. 

To even suggest that Melissa would actually mail calendars to members part of an imagined "clique" before mailing them to others is mean and immature. Again, just my opinion. Unfortunately, your conviction of this is based on a thread of posts from last year's calendar that you mistook for this year's. Too bad, maybe you should have read that thread a little more closely.

I just hope this doesn't escalate. It's silly really. Stacy is just very anxious about getting the calendar, as we all are, but we have no choice but to wait on Melissa. Waiting patiently and with a bit of humor will go a LONG way to making it seem like no time at all. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stacy,

There are people here who've been part of this group for years, some from the very start. It's only natural that friendships form as we get to know and care about each other.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

As always Marj, well said.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

LOL I find it hysterical that so many people got upset just because I voiced MY opinion. 
Yes - when I read the calendar update post, I did not realize it was from last year. Since Melissa mentioned that she would not be doing another calendar, I assumed it was a current post. 
Again - the calendar has nothing to do with my opinion of the "click". I completely understand that many of you are friends and have been for years. Great !! But as a not -so- newbie to the forum, I have felt like I am intruding. My issue - not yours.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., Stacy. Words in a post, written and not spoken, can often be misunderstood. No worries!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Melissa is the Queen--
Marj is the Goddess because she used to be on here so much and post in many threads making others feel comfortable,giving good advice,welcoming etc..sorry---but that makes her Goddess to me!:becky:
Ryan-You are the Forum Princess!:kiss: No one can pull off a red boa like you!:thumb:

We can have no bitches! In a way we all are at some point,right?ound: I just prefer to think of you all as "friends" :grouphug:

Stacy--I'm sorry you feel like an intruder--you're not--not at all!:hug:
By the way-I spelled "clicks" wrong too!:thumb::becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Stacy, I am not upset. But I think all of us who "lived" through that post from last year feel very protective of Melissa (who I have never met and only correspond with about the forum.) We find this to be a very special on-line community that she created and continues more from the spirit of community than profitability. I know I would not do it-- yet I come on here everyday and appreciate that it is here for me to unwind to, get info, and yes make some friends. 

There were about 12 people on this forum when I joined. It has grown, and as in any community people are drawn to some more than others....Some people show, some people do agility, some have pets. Some people get off on photography, some like to share more, some less. Some of the inside jokes are inside to some and others don't get it (I am often not included in many of the secrets) but If I want to know something or understand something I just ask. 

So I don't think we are as upset as we are protective. I for one hope to see more or you and your pups around.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stacy,

I remember the very first time I posted on this forum way back in the spring of 2007. I had no havanese then and was doing my research of the breed. I very reluctantly stuck my toe in the water because I too sensed even then, the closeness that existed here. Frankly I was very surprised to be welcomed so unabashedly by so many people. Not only did they respond to my questions and concerns about getting the perfect puppy for me but many pm'd me about breeders they knew and liked and they truly guided me to my little man Milo.

I'm sorry you feel as though you're intruding because in reality you're not.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Stacy,

I understand how you feel. I really do.

I don't think people mean to be clicky, (or cliquey) lol, but sometimes they do come across like that to some of us, ( or should I say me?) with inside jokes, etc. 

I guess you just have to post more to feel part of it all.

But most people are helpful and I think everyone means well.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Out of all my posts....this one got the most responses !!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just received an update on the calendars. They are going out next week. They couldn't be processed by rush due to the wire. I assume that means the binding method. (Those of you that have used the rush option for processing orders will understand.) Melissa will update more when she has a moment.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Stacey, if you notice the date of when people joined, I think Kimberly is the only one posting on this thread that has been here longer than I. There were a small handful of people when I stumbled on this wonderful group and I could easily keep track of everyone's names and their pups names....then things went crazy. We got about 4000 new members and I just couldn't keep up anymore. I try to welcome new members and keep track of people and puppies. I try to read threads and posts every day, but I just can't. It doesn't mean we don't care any less about you or your little guys, we don't!

There's been a lot of times that I've had to say to myself, "Who is that? Who's dog is that? When did that happen?", so maybe that means I'm not in the IN group, or maybe it means I just can't keep up the way some people can. Please don't take it personally! I promise you will not find a more sincere, loving, supportive group of people. Yes, we are protective of our Melissa, because we are very grateful for what she had done, building this Forum for us, and putting together the calendar, and for that we'll be patient. 

I know we would all love to hear more about you and your pups. Where are you from? What are your little guys like? :ear:

I understand your frustration on not being able to get an answer about the calendar, but now maybe you'll understand why the group is protective of Melissa and why we take a relaxed attitude about the calendar.eace:
Beverly


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those of us who have been here for a while remember when you would comment on every new thread, but now there are just too many of us and threads. It is not that people don’t care or welcome all newcomers. For me I don’t stay on line that much, but do try to add to a thread if I think I have something that might help or be constructive. Smarty is my first and only Havanese, had I not had this Forum the last 2 years I would have been lost.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I hear what you're all saying but at the same time I am comforted by all of the PM's I have received (don't worry, I won't name names) supporting me about the "click" comment. 
I have no doubt that the calendar will be great. I have no doubt that Melissa is a great person. Does it make me a horrible person because I feel as though I should have received the calendars I ordered before February? Am I a horrible person because I feel it wasn't "cool" to use the same dogs several times. No, I'm not upset that Jake & Jazz didn't make the cut....I get to see their cute faces everyday and I have tons of pictures of them everywhere. I just think that with all of the pictures that were submitted, there was no need to use the same dog two or three times.
Awhile back I posted pics of Jake and Jazz and received two..maybe three comments. I asked a health related question and got NO response. Even though I haven't felt welcomed, I keep coming back here because I enjoy the pictures and the wealth of information.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Stacey,
I've noticed that sometimes the new posts get cycled to a page further back before I get to see them. That has happened to my posts a few times. When it has happened, I brazenly "bump" it back up towards the top when I need an answer. I've only recently learned how to go back a few pages to check and see if I've missed any I want to read. Sometimes I just don't have time, though...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I changed to 40 post to a page to help me keep up. 

Stacy, Jake and Jazz are adorable in case you didn't know.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> I changed to 40 post to a page to help me keep up.
> 
> Stacy, Jake and Jazz are adorable in case you didn't know.


Hmmmm....how do you do that?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I changed to 40 post to a page to help me keep up.
> 
> Stacy, Jake and Jazz are adorable in case you didn't know.


Cool - I didn't know you could do that either.

** runs off to figure it out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

go to User Cp at the top of this page, then to Edit Options. Scroll down and you will see lots of good things.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Stacy,

Welcome to the forum and your Havs are little dolls! 

Don't take offense when people don't reply to your posts. I have had posts that no one replied to. I myself don't reply to many posts, although I enjoy reading them. Sometimes, it's just that I have nothing to say or add.

I met some good friends through this forum by attending playdates, even though I had to drive quite a distance. If you can meet up for playdates, please do. 

The Coffee Shop forum is the best way to "meet" folks IMHO. When I had surgery last spring, so many rallied to my support. Yet I didn't get offended with those who did not write to say, get well soon. 

As the old saying goes, to make friends, you have to be a friend.

If you think this thread is something, you should have been on the forum last fall during the Presidential election! I think most of us came out of that thread relatively unscathed! 

Again, welcome!

Suzy


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Thank you to all who have welcomed me and who said nice things about my pups. I wish the "welcomes" would have happened under better circumstances. :hug:
I meant no disrespect to anyone...just voicing an opinion. eace:

So....is it official?? Am I the Forum B*tch ??:first: I think I earned the title !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> So....is it official?? Am I the Forum B*tch ??:first: I think I earned the title !!


Sorry Stacy I claimed that title a couple months ago in the National Thread, Ryan just took it off for some reason :suspicious: Maybe he's just scared of me http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6353&highlight=2009+national
Post #27


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Stacey, 
I hope you changed your mind about the people here. I don't post much anymore, but still feel everyone is welcoming and helpful, when I do have a question. 

Maybe you are taking things too personally? I remember when you joined and I reached out to you. I asked you if you wanted to get together a couple times, as we live so close. You did not respond at all....... I also offered to meet you to bring your rescue items to Laurie's for you, again you did not respond...... I did not take it personally. I figured you just weren't interested in meeting people. I felt I gave you a warm welcome, and am sorry if you felt differently about me and people here. Hope you cahnge your mind and decide to meet some of the local hav's someday. There are a lot of new hav's in our area.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Sorry Stacy I claimed that title a couple months ago in the National Thread, Ryan just took it off for some reason :suspicious: Maybe he's just scared of me http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6353&highlight=2009+national
> Post #27


I'm thinking the title could be passed on as needed. As someone said, we all have those days !! So...since I think I out-b*tched you, I will hold the title until someone upstages me !!!:boxing:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A traveling bitch award? I love it! It won't be long till I get it! :boxing::fencing:

ound: Seriously---we all have our moments---:frusty::rant: but in the end--:hug::kiss::thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stacy--
I did go back and looked quickly at the calendar pages and I am pretty sure I know most all of the havs in the calendar(we were naming them in the pages before)....and I only see 1 repeat dog and one is of Sammy alone in a swimming pool and there is one picture of Sammy and Ricky together(focus on Ricky). I have not seen any repeated pages of the same dogs. Some may look similiar but are not the same dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And Stacy, please remember that I was very sad when you were unable to attend my playdate!!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> And Stacy, please remember that I was very sad when you were unable to attend my playdate!!!!
> Laurie


Laurie - not as sad as I was !! Jeesh...I sure stirred things up around here.
As I already told Linda - I believe the clique started with you, Linda and Bradys Mom !!!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---Maybe I am really out of the loop here,but where are the cliques? Who is in cliques? I just don't "get" that

Are cliques being confused with friendships or something? PLEASE tell me---I want to understand it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not in one 

I am a loner around here boo hoo! 

I think it was all a misunderstanding.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Julie, since you and I both live in the middle of nowhere, we could be in a clique together if you want? :hug:
We could gossip about all the East coasters AND all the West coasters!:gossip:

Beverly...middle of nowhere


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann,

Hshahaha, I took that self proclaimed bitch thing down awhile back... Just cause your sooooo not! 

I wonder what the cliques will be in Chicago??? hmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Did someone say "bitch" award?? Bummer! I didn't get my name submitted! Poor Valentino.....he'll probably never get his pic in a calendar! His mommie is a tech dummie! I am just grateful for ALL the time & love that Melissa puts into this great forum.....I sort of feel about running this forum like running this great country....you couldn't pay me enough!







If you look really close, I am somewhere in this group pic! So happy to be a small part of this amazing group of hav lovers!!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Now you guys are just being mean. :evil:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I must have missed something??? I paid for my calendar and still have not received one. Does anyone know who I can contact???
Carole


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am still havent recieved confirmation my payment for 4 calenders have been recieved. Help!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't believe anyone has received their calendars yet. The project is running a bit behind. I also don't think there has been any type of payment confirmations sent out yet either.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carole, this coming week is when Melissa told me they would be going out. (I posted her message, but it got lost in all the clique talk.)


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly!

I look forward to getting my calendar from such a gifted artist.

Janan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops, thanks Kim. I guess I missed reading all that stuff.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, now that I took a few minutes and read the last few pages I'm really upset!
I WANT TO BE THE BITCH!!
IT'S JUST NOT FAIR. 
Really, just re-read the political threat and you'll see....
LMAO
I love you all!!
Carole
xxoox
PS Stacey, I don't know if I welcomed you or not. I hope I did, but just in case I want you to join my clique. Now there are two of us! lol hugs


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Carole, you are toooo funny! If i join then there will be 3!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Stacy, if there are cliques on the forum, they change and re-form all the time. It's very fluid here , socially. There have even been a few big brawls (like the infamous Havana Silk/Havanese schism--don't ask!) but so what? Sometimes I get the in-joke, or even make the in-joke, or am utterly clueless, who cares?? I have no problem with other people aggregating who have something in common, in fact, I enjoy observing that. In sum, I just happily do my own thing here and have always found people to be very supportive, and I try to be supportive in return.

I do also "brazenly" bump up my own threads because sometimes no one has had a chance to respond, if a lot of new threads have been posted at once. And sometimes, if the question has been posted many times before, people ignore it and expect you to do some research and search the topic on old threads. I don't have time to read every thread either, most people are busy.

However, re the calendar, I concur with you and am not feeling very patient at the moment, re Melissa's lack of communication. To me it's inexcusable. As for whose dog is in it, and how many times, I couldn't care less. . . .I will enjoy it and feel just as proud as if the dogs pictured were my own. . .


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

HI
hate to change the subject but...did anyone get the calendar yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not yet - should be sometime this week hopefully


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been gone quite a bit lately and was just wondering if there has been an update on the calendars? If it's posted somewhere else, please forgive! Thanks!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rumor on the facebook circuit says Melissa has mailed them out! My mailbox is waiting patiently! 

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Did someone say "bitch" award?? Bummer! I am just grateful for ALL the time & love that Melissa puts into this great forum.....I sort of feel about running this forum like running this great country....you couldn't pay me enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DITTO!!!!!*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Janet!


----------

